
The “Talent War” Revisited (2011) - luu
http://www.mindtangle.net/2011/07/22/the-talent-war-revisted/
======
tdmule
This an interesting story of data and infographics. I would be curious to see
an updated version that includes other large employers of engineers like
Amazon or Oracle.

